# Staff size?



## Bret Hinds (Feb 3, 2008)

I have not post on this side of martial talk, I do not know the correct terminolgy for the Bo staff in the Korean way. My KWONJANG NIM is going to show us a little about the staff weapons,I have had some training in the Okinawa arts. The training there said the length of the bo should be the persons height plus six inches, the bore of the bo should be a comfortable grip. Anybody have some pointers? All the best in the arts


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you will find many different sizes. 

I believe the tradiitional size for the Bo, is about 6'. I have also seen a reference to size with that "+ 6 inches". 

Most inexpensive Bo's measure 1-1/4" inches in diameter in the center, tapering to 7/8" at the ends. 

I ordered a staff that is 6'6" in length, and a bit thicker than usual. I believe it is 1-1/2" diameter, tapering to 1" diameter at the end; in a 'even taper' - meaning the arc of the lathe was kind of football shaped, beginning in the center. 

I really like this thickness. It is much meatier than the other weapons we use at the school. When I thump something with my staff, you know it. 

My staff can be seen here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=764957&postcount=21


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings. The stick type weapons are called "Bong Ryu" in most Korean martial arts. Bong roughly means "stick". Jang Bong is the name I have seen used for the "bo staff". Jang Bong Sul roughly translates as "long stick techniques" aka: long staff skills. 

I found that when I was in Korea, the weapons were basically tailored to the individual. My Do Hap Sool teacher had staffs of various lengths. We were taught the stick should be about your own height plus or minus a few inches.

Here is a picture from Korea, where you'll see staffs of various lengths in the dojang.

http://www.dsystem.com/images/DHS19JumpSpinHeelKick.html 

There are several more on our website. Hope this helps. 

FYI:
Jang Bong Sul = Long Staff tech.
Jung Bong Sul = Middle Stick tech.
Dan Bong Sul = Short Stick tech.

With brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim
FMS-WHQ
San Francisco, CA.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ask your teacher what length staff he wants you to get for training.  Otherwise -- I'd suggest 6 foot is a good, generic starting point.


----------



## Bret Hinds (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You to all that responed to my post. All the best in the arts


----------



## searcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless you are wanting to get a custom made bo/bong, you are going to have to settle for a 6'.   If you are wanting a custom length, you can contact Crane Mountain.   I have one from them and it is outstanding.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought a 1 1/4" thick wooden pole from Home Depot that was 8 feet long. I think was 8 dollars. I cut 18" off of it, and ended up with a 6 1/2 foot staff. It isn't nice enough for competition obviously, but it's certainly good enough for practicing patterns with, and you can't beat the price.

just a thought


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I read the thread title and thought "My, that's a bit personal, isn't it?"

I'm 6'2" and prefer a bo staff that is around 6'4" or 6'6".  Shorter folks will want to use one shorter for ease of manipulation.  If you aren't gonna compete with it but just learn forms then the Home Depot idea is a good one.  Look in the dowel rods section for the right diameter and cut it to height.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually the Japanese term for the long staff is Rokushakubo or 6 shaku staff and the lenght of a "shaku" is the lenght of your forearm from wrist to elbow.


----------



## tellner (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm put in mind of the my-teacher-swears-he-was-there story about a Japanese koryu style that used a five foot bo. The students believed it was a secret weapon of some sort but couldn't explain why. When they finally asked the headmaster of the ryu he nearly bit a piece out of his beer mug. They used a five foot bo because he did. He used one because a six foot one wouldn't fit in the taxi he took to the school. 

If you don't want to buy a special size go to any decent hardwood store. Ash, hickory (the best for strength), oak, ipe (if you want something heavy and expensive) and Osage orange 2x2s can be found in many lengths. Any decent woodworker can turn them on a lathe, or you can use a rasp, sandpaper and a few hours and do it yourself. Look for advice on this forum on how to care for wooden weapons for invaluable tips on finishing it.


----------

